# Alternative Contemptor Models?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So I'm thinking about adding a Contemptor Dread to my Thousand Sons army. There's just one problem; I really dislike the 'Iron Giant' look of the FW model. Heck, I also don't like their Venerable either, with the head peaking out of the sarcophagus. 

Can anyone suggest any other companies that build 'assault mech' style models, that would fit that scale? Bonus points if it comes in a Mortis Config; ie: 2 weapon arms. 

For those curious about my tastes, I'd go for a Contemptor-scale ED-209 model, if it weren't so disgustingly well known.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Check out dust-models.com, very expensive resin models but there are 2 you might like, the "Gunther" and "Fury of Ivan", I tried looking for the battle tech stuff and robo tech but no joy, hope this helps or buts you onto something you might find useful.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Interesting. The Fury looks like it's a pair of Earthshakers on a walker chasis; that alone is sick, so it's worth noting, but 40k would never let it happen. The Gunther looks a littl ebit more like the firepower I'd go for... but I could always switch arms, too. Any idea how large these are? You say they're expensive, but $50 for a dreadnought sized model is appx GW's normal...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

They are 1/35 scale so the figures are roughly the same size as G.W so that should give you some scale on the walkers, also did you check out the dust tactics premium edition some good looking medium and light walkers that might be right up your street, I only found these these things today having a look for anything ed 209ish, the models are awesome!


----------

